# Happy Lordstown Day .



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

For every one that did not attend the Lordstown tour this year .
yeah I have a job and I work , which in itself could be a distractor from feeling left out from this once a year event ..

Just think I bet all that hated the 2015 refresh and the 2016 cruzen redesign will leave Lordtown with a different perspective of they're econobox cruzen .. we know they went !:signs053:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup Brian. Yer Mustang staying dry today?


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Jon .

It has only been raining for 3 days so yeah Me Race Red Mustang has gotten 3 full free baths which I like because then I get to dry her off and carress her fine as wine curves . 

Just ask JJ she likes her curves carressed too !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's nice!


----------

